# a little training...



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job. She gives you so much attention, and she looks very happy. It shows that you have worked with her a lot!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I'm so jealous! She's so attentive! How did you get that enthusiasm out of her? Desmond is always so apathetic when we train, I can't find any way to get him that interested for more than like... 2 minutes. Any advice on how to make training more fun for us?? I'd LOVE to be training with that crazy little tail wag, and I love the way you make her come right up to you when she sits and comes. Great idea!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, well Paris is an enthusiastic dog in general, and everything gets done with a bit more-than-necessary happiness. LOL! 

All of this is done with the clicker too, I have the clicker in my right hand the whole time through this video, and Paris KNOWS how to work the clicker!! lol! Clicker=GOOD STUFF in her mind and I've always encouraged her loony happy stuff too, cos it's so darn fun! lol. I figured I'd rather be trying to tone her down than bring her back up...

I don't know how to make training more fun for you guys, cos I don't know what makes Desmond 'tick'! I know Paris LOVES to play and be down-right _silly_ so we do lots of silly stuff too. Clicker training is so positive that there's no shutting down (unless it's too hard and they get confused, but that'd be the fault of the trainer, not the dog!) but when I do a wee session like those you can see I break off with bouncing happy silly stuff, even though I'm ALSO doing click/treat throughout it... Each of those clips were broken up with silly games, so she's not being super attentive for all that long really! If he looses interest at 2 mins, then only do 90 seconds of training! Seriously! Each of those clips in my video would probably be only about that, or less. Do a bit of free shaping or trick training so that it doesn't matter what the end result is and it's a bit more 'fun' than formal stuff. Keep it really short and sweet so he doesn't sour on it. Finish it on a good note and while he's still keen for more, don't try and force more out of him... 

For the 'front' stuff where she's coming right up to me, I started by sitting on the edge of a dining chair, leaning back with my legs stretched waaay out in front of me, hands (with treats and clicker) resting on my belly. She got lured inbetween my legs to rest her head on my tummy, click, treat, toss a treat away. I only had to lure her in a couple of times before she was zipping herself inbetween my legs to stretch up my tummy and get her treat. It encouraged her coming in both straight (my legs stretched out prevented her doing anything BUT straight) and close (to reach my tummy). I then progressed to sitting up more, then leaning against a wall (so my legs could still be sticking out infront of me a bit) and on to what I did there where I'm standing up and she's coming in for her treat.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Flyingduster,* that was _brilliant_ and looked like a rocking good time, too! Thanks for sharing your training tip about how to get the poo to come up _real_ close for her sit. I'm going to go do that now with Chagall. I find at times he settles into his sit a bit too far away and I have to re-work him to sit closer by.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice! What great tips.  I think I know what to do now with Desmond... lol ideas are popping into my head! Thanks again! You seem like a really freaking great trainer... hahah, Paris shows it!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Hey - that's not fair!! I want a white poodle with purple ears, tail and feet!!!

Ok - questions. 

What is that thing she is standing on at the beginning? A square thing. What is it for?

What do you use for treats?

In this video are you using a clicker and treats or just treats? I can't see a clicker anywhere. 

That was wonderful though. I have never seen a dog stay so close - she certainly is a "velcro" dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, ok Purley:

She's standing on a paving stone (a brick or something heavy is fine) and the reason is that it 'anchors' her front feet, and teaches her to swing her butt. Dogs don't naturally know they have anything behind their shoulders usually, so they need to be taught 'hind end awareness'. I initially taught Paris to stand on the brick with her front feet, tossed the treat away to get her to come back and stand on the brick, etc etc etc. Now I've seen some people teach their dog to twirl around on the brick, there's a video someone posted recently that shows this. For Paris I just did HEAPS of 'come and stand on the brick infront of me' over and over again, and then one time I shuffled around the brick slightly, and if it was done right then Paris shuffled her ass around to mirror me and stay infront (cos that's what she'd been taught to do!) I could then click her moving her butt, and she quickly found the new thing to do was to stand on the brick and move her ass around it! Progressing on I got her swinging her butt around so much she was swinging it into me in heel position, and she can now very nicely tuck her ass in behind me for a 'left turn'. 

Treats today were cut up frankfurters. lol! They can be anything, but are generally chopped up bits of some sort of sausage of varying flavours. Cheese, liver, kibble and stuff gets thrown in for good measure at times too.

I'm using the clicker in this video too, it's tucked into my right hand (along with treats too) the whole time. This is my clicker:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, that was awesome! I'm jealous too. Paris clearly adores you, but I think you must have had her glued to your leg. LOL


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!!!  I have GOT to get myself one of those clicker things! Simply amazing!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh FD that is just what I needed today. Lacey and I had an obedience lesson today. It was a little lack luster. Watching your video gave me some ideas and inspired me for next time. Thanks!!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

just wonderful! I love how her tail is going a mile a minute. I also love the purple, wonder how Poppy would look if her white was purple?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, I love her happy tail the whole time. She is just a doll! Amazing job!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Wow..Impressive! You have done a great job with her! It was fun to watch with the pretty purple color too!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Perfectly Precious Pretty Purple Pom!!!*

Ok, Ok, besides loving the wonderful attention she is giving you, the so very closeness of her to your leg, and all the fun you two are having, I love Paris' Perfectly Precious Pretty Purple Pom!!!

Great video and tips on how you train. Thanks.


----------



## jmi (Jan 3, 2010)

nice...love the hair


----------

